# المدفئة العجيبة



## ابو البكر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أما المبدأ الذي تعمل عليه هذه الآلة فهو سهل جداً. كل ما عليك فعله هو إدخال اسطوانة مفرغة في اسطوانة أخرى وتثبيتها بطريقة تجعلها تدور حول محور. هذا المحور هو مثبت داخل الاسطوانة الخارجية. ثم تملأ الفراغ الحاصل بين معيّن. فأصبح عندك مدفئة بدائية يمكنها توليد الحرارة يدوياً !. عندما تقوم تحريك الاسطوانة الداخلية حول المحور، ينتج هذا حرارة ذات درجة مرتفعة ! وترتفع الحرارة تلقائياً كلما زادت سرعة الحركة !.

تمت محاولات كثيرة من أجل تفسير هذه الظاهرة الغريبة. كيف يمكن لعملية تحريك سائل أن تطلق كمية كبيرة من حرارة ؟!. اعتمد البعض على مبدأ الاحتكاك الذي يحصل بين السائل وجداري الاسطوانتين المتداخلتين، لكن هذا التفسير غير مجدي، ويبدو أن الجواب يكمن في المستوى الجزيئي للسائل. ويبدو أن دوران الاسطوانة يعمل بطريقة غامضة على إثارة الجزئيات التي يتألف منها السائل مما يجعلها تطلق حرارة هائلة !.


----------



## ابو البكر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا الرابط تصل به الى الاختراعات الكاملة للمدفئة 
والله المستعان 
http://www.rexresearch.com/frenette/frenette.htm


----------



## ابو البكر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لهواة البحث هنا الكثير الكثير 
http://www.rexresearch.com/1index.htm#scitech


----------



## صاحب النقب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن أعتقد ان هناك بعض الكلمات المفقودة في الموضوع بخصوص موضع السائل وماهيته أو نوعه .......... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجوا منك أخي الكريم طرح المزيد فانا لم أستوعب الفكرة جيدا

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو البكر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

البعد بين الاسطوانة الدخلية الدوارة والخارجية الثابتة هو 1/8 من الانش 
والسائل هو زيت تشحيم خفيف يعني مثلا زيت سيارات عيار 10 
قرأت الكثير عن هذا الاختراع ولكن لم اتوصل الى النتيجة المرجوة تماما حيث لم تعطي الحرارة الكافية او المجدية لعمل شى منها اما الحقيقة هي ان الاختراع المذكور صحيح تماما ومما قرأت عنه ايضا عندما تدور بجهة اليمين ممكن ان تصل الحرارة الى 200 درجة مئوية 
واذا دارة الى اليسار تنخفض الحرارة الى مادون الصفر 
هذا ماقراته عنها وعمليا لم اتمكن من تنفيذها الى الان 
ولكم الشكر والله الموفق


----------



## ابو البكر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*توضيح موضوع المدفئة*

http://www.rexresearch.com/frenette/frenette.htm#1
في هذا الرابط القصة بالكامل وان شاء الله تكون مفيدة


----------



## ابو البكر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الظاهر عندنا مشكلة هنا لقد اضفت رد وتعليق وظهر وتم تحميلة ولكن لم اجده بعد دفائق فكيف الحل


----------



## saad-abdou (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور

:67:   :67:


----------



## ابو البكر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر لله وحده


----------



## Multisim9 (4 يناير 2007)

الموقع رائع جداً جداً جداً , الله يعطيك العافية 
وهي يا شباب صار لازم نجرب نعمل مدفئة سحرية .
وعلى ما أعتقد الروابط بين ذرتي الهيدروجين وذرة الأوكسجين تتكسر عندما نقوم بتلك الحركة الدورانية وكما نعلم تلك الروابط تحمل طاقة معينة وإلا لما وجدت فأصبحت تلك الطاقة حرَّة وهذا ما ولَّد تغيراً في درجة حرارة جسم المدفأة ودرجة حرارة الوسط المحيط .
وأرجو من كل المهتمين النظر في هذه الفكرة , وخاصة المهندسين الكيميائيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو البكر (4 يناير 2007)

Multisim9 اشكر مرورك واحي فيك حماسك 
وان شاء الله تكون ممن يستفيد من هذا الاختراع بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ابو البكر (5 يناير 2007)

جميعا يا اخي مصطفى


----------



## الكنعان (10 يناير 2007)

شكراً على الروابط المفيدة


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمته. على فكرة يمكن دمج هذه الفكرة مع فكرة إستخدام طاقة الرياح في تدوير هذه المدفأة . بمعنى الإستفادة في أيام الرياح الشديدة و التي تسبب البرودة في الشتاء في تدفئة البيت.
فكرة أخرى إذا كنتم قرأتم عن محرك ستيرلنج http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_engine و هو ما يعرف بمحرك الإحتراق الخارجي فإنه يمكن توفير مصدر التسخين من هذه المدفأة و من ثم يتم توليد طاقةحركية أعتقد بأنها ستكون أكبر كيرا من طقة الرياح و حدها. و بعد ذلك تستخدم هذه الطاقة في توليد الكهرباء بكميات أكبر من المنتجة من طاقة الرياح منفردة. والله أعلم.

ملحوظة: يمكن للتأكد من هذه الإفتراضات، تنفيذها كمشروع تخرجلبعض طلبة هندسة ميكانيكا القوى.


----------



## ابو البكر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لمرورك اخي ابو القاسم 
وتحية للجميع


----------



## salmanha (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الفكره تستند على مبدأ تحويل الشغل الى حراره وهو مبدأ معروف في ديناميك الحراره تماما كما نفعله في ايام الشتاء البارده بدلك اليدين ببعضهما لتدفئتها اما استخدام الاسطوانه المفرغه فيرجع الى ان الاسطوانه المفرغه من الهواء تعتبر عازل جيد للحراره وبالتالي حصر الحراره في منطقه ضيقه فترتفع درجة الحراره مع ملاحظة ان درجة الحراره هي ليست كافيه لعمل المدفئه اذ نحتاج الى كمية حراره كبيره اي كتلة زيت كبيره وطبعا شغل اكبر وملخص ماتقدم فهذه الطريقه غير عمليه.


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور كتير صديق
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## دونكيشوت (10 نوفمبر 2007)

salmanha قال:


> الفكره تستند على مبدأ تحويل الشغل الى حراره وهو مبدأ معروف في ديناميك الحراره تماما كما نفعله في ايام الشتاء البارده بدلك اليدين ببعضهما لتدفئتها اما استخدام الاسطوانه المفرغه فيرجع الى ان الاسطوانه المفرغه من الهواء تعتبر عازل جيد للحراره وبالتالي حصر الحراره في منطقه ضيقه فترتفع درجة الحراره مع ملاحظة ان درجة الحراره هي ليست كافيه لعمل المدفئه اذ نحتاج الى كمية حراره كبيره اي كتلة زيت كبيره وطبعا شغل اكبر وملخص ماتقدم فهذه الطريقه غير عمليه.


 
الله يعطيك العافية على هذا التفسير
ولكن كتب الاخ ابو بكر ( واذا دارت الى اليسار تنخفض الحرارة الى مادون الصفر ) فما هو تفسير ذلك؟؟


----------



## jassim78 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا على الموضوع وهل نستطييع تحريكالمحور بواسطة ماتور بسيط بدلا من اليدوي وفي توقعك ماهي مديات الحرارة التي يمكن ان تصل لها


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you all
these are great ideas


----------



## ابا الحسين (6 يناير 2008)

الموضوع جيد وجدير بلاهتمام ولكن اظن ان الزيت المستخدم هوزيت خاص يتحمل درجة حرارة دون ان يفسد هناك زيوت تستعمل لحفظ الحرارة تصل حرارةالزيت الى اكثر من 300 درجة


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه..


----------



## حازم نجم (20 أبريل 2008)

links doesn't work....re link them


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك اخى ابو بكر 
وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## المبتدئ الأول (17 أغسطس 2008)

:20:جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الفريد الأول (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي و لكن اريد معرفة الجدوى العملية لهذا الاختراع و الجدوى الاقتصادية و العيوب و النتائج و ما الى ذلك و شكراً.


----------



## بشار رائد (27 أغسطس 2008)

سلام للجميع انا مهندس كيماوي مشارك في منتدى الهندسة الكيماوية وضيف في منتدى الطاقة المتجددة ، وقد اعجبني موضوع المدفئة والحرارة المتولدة لذلك انااعمل دراسة عليها وانشاءلله ازودكم في التحليل العلمي لهذه الظاهرة


----------



## دباغية (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني اشكر كل من ادلى برايه عن الية عمل هذه المدفئة ولكن التجربة اكبر برهان لذلك ارجو على من حاول تنفيذ نموذج ان يفيدنا ان كان يمكن نجاحها او لا ويعطينا الافكار التي لاحظها اثناء التجربة


----------



## م باسل وردان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا..لجميع من شارك


----------



## فراس mmm (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهو نوع السائل في الفراغ بين الاسطوانتين لم افهم وماهي الية حركة الاسطوانة (من يقوم بالحركة)


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

